# 17 Year Old at Olympics



## philamena (9 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18716667


----------



## finbarrk (11 July 2012)

She is 18 since Monday. I think she would have been ineligible if she was still 17 at the time of the Olympics.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (11 July 2012)

I was wondering about that, I thought you had to be 18 to compete internationally.  Has that been changed?


----------



## lynz88 (12 July 2012)

It must be 18 as of the start of the games then?


----------



## Nollaig Shona (12 July 2012)

I dunno, I seem to remember years ago you had to be 18 to ride in Grand Prix, or on the senior team.  I'm not up-to-date with the current regulations, but maybe it's different in America?


----------

